# Mein Pet ist das beste ...



## Sano (27. September 2012)

Hallo liebe Pet Battler,
Gestern habe ich zum ersten mal so richtig wahrgenommen das 
es ziemlich große Unterschiede in der Stärke der Pets gibt.
Mal abgesehen von der Einstufung in die Farben grün und blau 
(höhere HP und mehr Schaden) ist auch so manches weiße Pet
mit sehr starken Fähigkeiten bestückt.
Während in meiner Gruppe die möglichst blauen Pets immer wieder 
gewechselt werden, bleibt der weiße Q.Pido immer dabei. 
Er hat sehr gute Fähigkeiten im Bereich Einzelschaden (Schuss 
durchs Herz), Gruppenschaden (Schnellschuss) und CC (Liebestoll). 
Bei einem Wechsel gibt es grundsätzlich Liebsetoll auf das Ziel und 
das nächste meiner Pets kann dann ordentlich drauf knüppeln. 

Welches Eurer Pets ist euch das bisher liebste?

Bitte stellt es hier mit seinen Fähigkeiten vor. 
Dieser Fred könnte uns den Überblick über die vielen Pet Klassen und 
deren möglichen Fähigkeiten, die für mich und andere bisher noch ziemlich 
unübersichtlich sind, verbessern.

Gruß Sano


----------



## Kalh (27. September 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Bitte stellt es hier mit seinen Fähigkeiten vor.
> Dieser Fred könnte uns den Überblick über die vielen Pet Klassen und
> deren möglichen Fähigkeiten, die für mich und andere bisher noch ziemlich
> unübersichtlich sind, verbessern.




wow-pets <- find ich noch nett für den ersten überblick.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. September 2012)

Mein "Hauptpet" ist Schnapp, das Krokodil was man durch die BC-Angeldaily bekommen kann. Zumindest gegen Kleintiere. Seine Standardattacke erzeugt einen Blutungsdot, der 5 Runden tickt und bei jedem erneuten Schlag aufgefrischt wird. Der DoT tickt immer sofort nach dem normalen Schlag und sorgt für ordentlich Zusatzschaden, zumal er kritisch treffen kann. Eine weitere Attacke heilt das Kroko nahezu voll, wenn durch diesen Angriff der Gegner stirbt.

Gegen Wildtiere nutze ich den Aufziehgnom (Archäologie-Rezept). Sein Geschützturm ist eine nette Unterstützung und da man auch mehrere gleichzeitig einsetzen kann sorgt das für angenehmen Zusatzschaden. Zusätzlich hat der Gute eineinhalb Leben, da er nach dem ersten Tod mit ca. 1/3 Leben wiederbelebt wird (wie ein Magier mit Kauterisieren). Zusätzlich kann er sich 2 Runden "abschalten" und erhält danach eine nette Heilung.

Ja, das sind meine Anfangspets, wobei es da sicher noch bessere gibt. Erstmal weiter Erfahrungen sammeln.^^


----------



## Zhiala (27. September 2012)

Den Aufziehgnom benutze ich auch gerne, die Türme sind nützlich. Gegen Kleintiere hab ich eine stinknormale Katze, sie kann sich gut heilen indem sie ihren Gegnern mit "verschlingen" den Rest gibt. (und eine Otter aber die ist erst lvl 8) Wenns darum geht ein Wassertier zu killen kommt der fette Truthahn dran, er kann 2 Runden stunnen und dann schwächen. Die anderen hab ich noch nicht so ausprobiert allerdings gefällt mir diese kleine Steinspinne ganz gut (elementar)


----------



## Rasgaar (27. September 2012)

Das Phönixküken (das echte, nicht die billige Shadowversion davon) und der Grimmlingflitzer, sowie das schwarze Pantherjunge sind bei mir am höchsten im Level.


----------



## Sano (29. September 2012)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Den Aufziehgnom benutze ich auch gerne, die Türme sind nützlich. Gegen Kleintiere hab ich eine stinknormale Katze, sie kann sich gut heilen indem sie ihren Gegnern mit "verschlingen" den Rest gibt. (und eine Otter aber die ist erst lvl 8) Wenns darum geht ein Wassertier zu killen kommt der fette Truthahn dran, er kann 2 Runden stunnen und dann schwächen. Die anderen hab ich noch nicht so ausprobiert allerdings gefällt mir diese kleine Steinspinne ganz gut (elementar)



Das kann ich nun bestätigen. Der Aufziehgnom ist schon ne harte Nuss für die Gegner. Ich habe noch kein Pet gesehen was so einen Starken Heilzauber hat.
Ansonsten ist das Eichhörnchen (natürlich blau) durch seine Geschwindigkeit ziemlich cool.

Gruß Sano


----------



## Derulu (29. September 2012)

Willy (dürfte ziemlich stark sein, vor allem seine "Rumleckerei" an den Gegnern^^)
Unheimliche Kiste
und Kampfgeist sind aktuell meine Auserwählten


----------



## Eluneszorn (30. September 2012)

Pandarenmönch aus dem Petshop auf Stufe 25 
In Verbindung mit der Fähigkeit Chi fokussieren haut der kleine Panda mächtig rein,erst Chi fokussieren dann Wut der 1000 Fäuste und für die meisten Gegner ist dann schon Feierabend wenn sie Crits von 1,2 k fressen müssen.

Welpling von Onyxia auf Stufe 25 
Auch hier gefällt mir die Fähigkeit langer Atem sehr gut,hat zwar auch ne hohe Fehlerquote aber wenn er mal trifft crittet er auch gleich mit ca 1k bis 1,2 Damage.
Ausserdem kann die kleine Ony sich alle 2 Runden um ca 400HP heilen und ist somit für viele Gegner ein zäher und gefährlicher Gegner.

Irrwisch aus Norddrassil auf Stufe 24
Gefällt mir eigentlich nicht so gut weil der Damage für das Level ziemlich mau ist aber er kann durch Blenden seine Gegner für 2 Runden deren Angriffskraft halbieren und Fehlerquote hochsetzén wodurch dann wieder Ony oder der Panda ins Spiel kommen.
Trotzdem werde ich ihn demnächst austauschen gegen ein Pet was bessere Fähigkeiten hat.
Der Aufziehraketenbot gefällt mir ganz gut,muss den aber erst noch hochleveln.

Derzeit beisse ich mir am Grossmeistertierzähmer Major Payne aus Nordend die Zähne aus,gegen sein erstes Pet Grizzler(sieht aus wie das Blizzardbärenbaby) sehe ich derzeit noch kein Land.
Der hat so starke Fähigkeiten,heilt sich jede Runde hoch um ca 400 HP und macht auch gut Schaden,naja ist ja auch ein Elitepet.


----------



## Gormogon (4. Oktober 2012)

Mein lieblings Pet ist Mini Ragnaros ... der haut andere Elemantare und Mechanische Gegner instant weg mit sein 2 fähigkeiten. Ab lvl 15 bekommt man eine sehr gute die man mit der 3. Fähigkeit kombinieren muss. So macht er in 2 runden bei den richtigen gegner jeden platt. Leider weiß ich die Fähigkeitsnamen nicht aus den Kopf und hab gerade keine möglichkeit nachzuschauen. 

danach kommt gleich mein eiskaltes Händchen


----------



## Paladone (4. Oktober 2012)

Das sind meine 3 die soeben die letzte Meisterzähmerin Azeroths...erfolgreich besiegt haben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir schauts so aus:
1. Kampfgeist - die Fähigkeit Abheben ist echt klasse, eine Runde nach oben, dann Sturzflug und gut Schaden
2. Q-Pido - Schuss durchs Herz ist sehr effektiv
3. Fetish von Sen'Jin oder Schnapp oder ein mechanisches Pet - probiere hier noch weiter aus, das macht ja echt Spaß :-)


----------



## sympathisant (5. Oktober 2012)

als opener "frostie" - der erzeugt beim ersten zug son eismeteor, beim zweiten nen blizzard und im dritten kommt seine standardfähigkeit und der meteor zum einsatz. danach liegt der erste gegner meistens. dazu ist er untot, d.h. er wird einmal wiederbelebt.

dann das phönixküken (das echte) oder den giftmüllschleimling.

das küken ist gut gegen mechanische gegner, hat selfheal und n "schutzschild" aus feuer. der schleimling ist gut gegen fliegende gegner und macht zusätzlich schaden über zeit.


----------



## hexxhexx (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, ich werde mal in Bälde mit dem "Familar der Kirin Tor" anfangen und sehen, was der kann; oder das "Vampirfledermäuschen" aus Kara


----------



## Rasgaar (5. Oktober 2012)

Klein Tarecgosa ist echt Porno! Ich hab das Ding jetzt auf Level 11 und es macht die meisten gleichstufigen Gegner mit zwei Hits platt...


----------



## Br0ken (5. Oktober 2012)

Also meine Pets haben noch net mal 10 erreicht aber ich bevorzuge meine derzeitige Kombi aus Dunkelwelpling, Wolpertinger und Willi wobei sich willi von den dreien am schlechtesten schlägt werde aber noch ein bisschen ausprobieren.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Oktober 2012)

richtig ärgern tun mich pets, die den schaden für mehrere runden um 100% steigern ...


----------



## Elektron1 (5. Oktober 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> richtig ärgern tun mich pets, die den schaden für mehrere runden um 100% steigern ...



Können das welche?? - Ich hab bereits einige Kämpfe/Gegner gesehen, aber doppelten Schaden konnten alle nur jeweils einmal machen und danach i.d.R. 4 Runden Abklingzeit.
Manche Pets erhöhen den Schaden um 25% für vier Runden..


----------



## sympathisant (5. Oktober 2012)

nee hatte schon mal n gegner der mindestens 2 runden den schaden auf mein pet verdoppelt haben. hab mir nur nicht gemerkt was das war.


----------



## Rabaz (5. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt keine die doppelten Schaden verursachen, sondern welche die den debuff "erleidet doppelten Schaden" auf EUER pet machen. Rechnerisch das gleiche aber fürs spielen schon ein Unterschied weil man anders darauf reagieren kann. Hast du da eins was sich in der ersten Runde eingräbt oder in die Luft steigt ist schonmal die Hälfte weg. Ich meine das können sogar grüne Kaninchen oder Eichhörnchen (irgendwas in der Art *glaub*), das habe ich jetzt nicht so auf dem Radar. Ich habe das erst ein paar Stunden gespielt wenn überhaupt, meine "besten" pets sind lvl 12-13 also ich bin Vollnoob.

Ich bete zu Elune, dass das mit den pets eine Spassnummer bleibt und hier nicht jemand die ultimative(n) Pflichtbesetzung(gen) postet und /oder das ganze zu einem Poserscheiß verkommt. Davon haben wir im Hauptspiel genug.

Mein Lieblingspet ist das Schwazze Quest-Tigerbaby aus dem Schlingendorntal. Das hat den skill [fällt mir jetzt nicht ein] mit dem es sich nebenbei wieder hoch heilt wenn es dem Gegner den Rest gibt im Verlauf der letzen 2 Angriffe. Die normalen Angriffe machen auch gut Schaden, es hat Ähnlichkeit mit unserer RL-Katze und heißt auch so ^^.

Zweitliebstes ist das Fossile Jungtier. Ich mag es einfach und es ist cool wenn es stirbt und dann *böms* doch nochmal aufsteht. Untotenfähigkeit.

Ich bin mir auch ganz ganz ganz sicher, dass es kein "bestes" pet gibt. Die ganzen taktischen team-Möglichkeiten sind bei den pet-battles um ein paar Potenzen höher als im eigentlichen wow oder bei Arena-teams. Für diese Aussage lasse ich mich gerne auslachen aber stehe dazu. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, gegenseitige Beeinflussungen und Wirkungen, dass man das eigentlich gar nicht überblicken kann. 

Und ich wäre allen sehr dankbar wenn sie es dabei belassen


----------



## Rabaz (6. Oktober 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Es gibt keine die doppelten Schaden verursachen, sondern welche die den debuff "erleidet doppelten Schaden" auf EUER pet machen. ... Ich meine das können sogar grüne Kaninchen oder Eichhörnchen (irgendwas in der Art *glaub*), das habe ich jetzt nicht so auf dem Radar. ...



Nicht Kaninchen sondern Mäuse und Ratten, vermutlich auch noch andere.


----------



## Varitu (9. Oktober 2012)

Momentan hab ich,

-Magischen Flusskrebs (BC Angeldrop Dr.Zwicky), teilt gegen Kleintiere gut aus, dann noch einen Strudel der nach 2 Runden unterm Gegner explodiert. 
 Den level ich aus Stylegründen ist mein ständiger Begleiter.

-Poly, für eine Runde unangreifbar, nachdem das andere Pet veruscht hat anzugreifen gibts nen Angriff der gut Schaden raushaut.

-drittes Pet wechsel ich momentan noch. Unheimliche Kiste probiert, find ich nicht so pralle. Momentan Jungechse, Naja auch nicht gerade das beste.

gruß Varitu


----------



## Earthfighter (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo
Ich spiele erst seit 2 Tagen aber meine Favoriten sind
Erdnuss 
Fossiles Jungtier
Kakerlake (rare)
Besonderst der Kopfstoß von Erdnuss gefällt mir gut gegen Kleintiere haut der ordentlich rein


----------



## MoSaG (10. Oktober 2012)

Mein Lieblingspet ist der Strandkrebs, kann einen Panzer um sich errichten der 5 Runden hält, sich 3 Runden lang hochheilen und hat einen Angriff der fast immer zuerst ausgeführt wird. Allerdings habe ich leider anfangs nicht auf die PET Qualität geachtet, weswegen der Krebs in PVP-Battles meistens verliert, da er nur von gewöhnlicher Stufe ist.
Ich muss noch mal irgendeinen Strand finden, wo es ebenfalls Krebse gibt, aber auf Stufe 20, da ist er nämlich zZ.
Ansonsten überrasche ich auch viele mit dem Yeti


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. Oktober 2012)

Erdnuss vom Kinderfest ist sehr stark gegen Kleintiere.


----------



## Dark_Lady (15. Oktober 2012)

ds hab ich gestern auch gemerkt, nachdem der mir im PVP-Kampf als Gegner gegenüberstand - und Mini-Ragnaros  als Gegner ist übel - wirklich übel...
Was ich auch unterschätz habe, ist der Geist des Sommers - der macht auch gut Schaden...


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe zur Zeit 3 Tiere, die ich levele. 
1. Glimmernetzjungtier
2. Blauer Minitjostbussard
3. Beinchen

Naja, werde demnächst mal die Pets austauschen, hatte einfach mit den erstbesten Pets begonnen, ohne darauf zu achten, welche sehr stark oder sehr schwach sind.
Wobei die Spinne schon gut Schaden macht und einen Dot auf dem Gegner hinterläßt.


----------



## Sano (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe gestern endlich meinen "Ruheloser Düsterling" in rare bekommen.
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit? Der ist ja, frisch gezähmt, Level 16 und 
ich bin mal gespannt was der so drauf hat.

Ansonsten ist der verseuchte Welpling auch ein ziemlich fieser Gegner.

Gruß Sano


----------



## KodiakderBär (20. Oktober 2012)

ich empfhele schwarzdrachenwelpe: er greift zwar meist als zweites an aber das hat einen dicken vorteil schwanzfeger (ein drachenangriff) haut sehr schwer rein un wnen als zweiter soga nochn zweites ma ungefähr50%schaden dazu hab ich dieses wetter ding was den boden brennen lesst und zuletzt aufsteigen eine flugfähigkeit wo man eine runde un angreifbar ist

dann habe ich einen der krokoliskenbabys genommen durch den dot von der wildtier attacke trifft die stufe 20fähigkeit(blut im wasser) auf jedem falle und macht enormen schaden als mittel fähigkeit habe ich mich für die stufe15wasser fähigkeit entschieden gleichzeitig nutze ich aber bei fähigkeit eins und drei die jeweils andere wenn ich den lvl dadurch b ekommt er stehts recht große mengen leben zurück und muss nicht sooft geheilt werden

für das dritte tier hab ich mich noch nicht entschieden


----------



## Niaoo (25. Oktober 2012)

Also ich spiele zur Zeit folgende Combo:

Kernhundwelpe Level 20
Den Pandamönch Level 20
Welpling von Onyxia Level 18

Damit gewinne ich ca. 80 % meiner PVP Kämpfe. Da die meisten Gegner es nicht raffen, rechtzeitig ihr Pet zu tauschen, macht der Kernhund schonmal den ersten Gegner fast instant platt.


----------



## Sano (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich spiele zur Zeit mit Aufziehgnom 25, Otter 25  und Mini Ragnaros 25.
Dabei tausche ich schon mal Mini ragi gegen diverse gesammelte 22er Pets 
wie Spinnen und Aquatische Tiere aus. Oder ich Powerlevle kleine Pets unter 
Stufe 10 indem die möglichst viele Punkte bekommen.
Der Aufziehgnom bildet bei meiner Gruppe das Rückrat und ist für mich zur Zeit 
unentbehrlich. Er nicht tot zu kriegen ist.
Wenn also mal wieder ein blaues Pet beim Fangen alle anderen Gruppen Mitglieder vermöbelt ... der Gnom richtet es! ;-)

Gruß Sano


----------



## BTTony1 (29. Oktober 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Der Aufziehgnom bildet bei meiner Gruppe das Rückrat und ist für mich zur Zeit
> unentbehrlich. Er nicht tot zu kriegen ist.


Ja, der Gnom ist fies. Außer man hat einen dunkellila(?) Sprössling im Team (jedenfalls der, den man im Startgebiet der Blutelfen fangen kann). Dornen und den Hot an und dann zuschauen, wie der Aufziehgnom sich selbst zerlegt. klappt tatsächlich!


----------



## Negev (4. Dezember 2012)

Das Wasserele Wellchen ist wirklich nett... erst Geysir dann Frost Nova und eine Eislanze hinterher.
Haut echt gut rein .

Sonst alle Pets mit heilender Welle. Der Heal ist Imba. Dazu noch Shell Shield und das Pet überlebt die härtesten Fights (Gegener die 3+ Level drüber sind macht meine Krabbe fertig)

Mein Team:
1. Water Waveling
2. Spiny Terrapin
3. Cogblade Raptor


----------



## Sano (9. Januar 2013)

Gestern habe ich mir ein Kun-Lai-Juges auf 25 gelevelt. Obwohl das Pet nur Grün ist
haut es ordentlich rein. Mit dem kann ich nun gut weitere Pets leveln. Dazu wird 
das zu levelnde Pet an den Anfang gestellt und macht dann irgendeine Aktion. Am 
besten etwas für die Gruppe. Danach kommt mein kleiner Kun-Lai-Rambo der 
die Kleitiere (im Tal der vier Winde) manchmal sogar one-hittet. Meistens braucht er 
zwei, manchmal 3 Schläge. So komme ich in ca. 1,5-2 Stunden an das nächste 
25er Pet.

Wie levelt Ihr?

Gruß Sano


----------



## NewRagnar24X (9. Januar 2013)

1. Kernfeuerwichtel lvl 25 rar

2.Dunkelmonzeppelin lvl 25 rar

3. unheimliche Kiste lvl 25 rar 


Damit habe ich alle Geisterzähmer besiegt...

und ich gewinne damit eigentlich auch 90% aller PvP kämpfe

echt zu empfhelen die kombo ;-)


----------



## Schlamm (9. Januar 2013)

Herold der Flammen (Myg der Söldner) - unfassbar stark, bisher noch kein stärkeres gefunden
Jadetentakel (Der Wilde Pete) - Prestigeobjekt für mich...nicht das stärkste, aber die Top Vier mit Mewto zu besiegen ist auch witzlos
Dimetrodonjunges (Minister Mograf) - Vielseitig, mein Allrounder

alle rar

Ansonsten:
Sumpfbestie (Stomper) rar
Protowelping (Ser Doster) rar
Harpyie (Little Recat) leider noch grün
Höllchen (Der Formidable) rar


----------



## AlucardG (10. Januar 2013)

Schinderjunges       (Jeff the killer)
Götze des Anubisath  (Aphopis)
Todesschwingchen     (DuTod)

Macht alle Trainer tot


----------



## Niaoo (10. Januar 2013)

Sano schrieb:


> Wie levelt Ihr?
> 
> Gruß Sano



Mach am Tag innerhalb von 45 Minuten 2 Pets von 1 auf 25. Benutze dazu die Rapananschnecke und das Fluxfeuerkätzchen. Dazu dann halt noch das zu levelnde Pet. Bringe das Pet zuerst von Level 1 auf 7 im ersten Fight direkt unterhalb der Hauptstadt in Pandaria. Als Gegner den Immerschreiter, da er als erstes eine Def. Fähigkeit macht und das Level 1 Pet dadurch nicht stirbt. Den Rest macht das Kätzchen fast alleine.

Dann fliege ich mit dem Setup die Zähmer Pandarias ab, incl. den Geisterzähmern. Da bekommt das Pet nach dem Fight ca. 5000 EP. 

Im PvP nutze ich:
Goldenes Jadeschlangenjunges (rar/25)
Aufziehgnom (rar/25)
Fluxfeuerkätzchen (rar/25)

Erst das Goldschlangenjunges. Gewitter und Abheben auf Cooldown. Wenn das Pet down ist, wechsel auf den Gnom. Turm setzen und direkt danach reparieren. Der Turm macht dann dank Gewitter 300 Schaden pro Runde. Wenn Reparieren fertig ist, den zweiten Turm setzen. So hat man schon 600 Schaden pro Runde. Damit gewinne ich fast alle Kämpfe (gestern auch gegen 3 Fluxfeuerkätzchen), und das letzte Pet brauche ich meist nicht mehr.


----------



## RufusNasedo (10. Januar 2013)

Mache momentan täglich die Pandaren Meister- und Geisterzähmern und benutze dafür folgende Pets:

Seidenperlenschnecke (25/rar): Hat 1zu1 die selben Fähigkeiten wie die Rapanaschnecke. Fähigkeit 1 ist ein Angriff der zwar nicht viel Schaden macht, aber die Schnecke um 100% des gemachten Schadens heilt. Fähigkeit 2 reduziert den erlittenen Schaden. Fähigkeit 3 ist Abtauchen, für eine Runde untergetaucht und dann ein ordentlicher Schaden. Kein Attackungeheuer. Der Schaden ist eher moderat, aber ist sozusagen mein Tank, da die Schnecke bei mir 1790 Life hat. Zudem Kleintier und damit immun gegen Betäubungseffekte und besonders stark gegen Elementare und damit in Pandaria eine Spitzen Waffe gegen die ganzen Elementare.

Kun-Lai-Junges (25/rar): Meine Waffe gegen Kleintiere. Besondere Fähigkeiten hat er ansich nicht, teilt aber einfach enorm aus. Sein Frostschock verlangsamt zudem Gegner was oft als Vorlage für meine anderen Pets dient.

Pterodaxjunges (25/rar): Gegen aquatische Gegner sehr effektiv, dazu mit Abheben eine gute Möglichkeit über 2 Runden gehende starke Angriffe des Gegners auszuweichen.

Pandarenmönch (25/rar): Gegen Drachkin saustark. Mehr als 3 Runden braucht er für keinen. Mit Chi fokussieren aufladen und dann mit 1000 Fäuste über 1k abziehen, danach reicht meistens schon der Schlag von Fähigkeit 1 um die Drachkins zu erledigen.

Ansonsten kommen auch gelegentlich (z. B. beim Dunkelmond) Höllchen (25/rar), Teufelsflamme (25/rar) und Immerschreiter (25/rar) zum Einsatz.

Gegen Wildtiere habe ich noch keinen effektiven, steht aber auf meiner Liste hochzubringen mit einigen anderen, was ich in nächster Zeit mal in Angriff nehmen werde.


----------



## Elektron1 (10. Januar 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Mach am Tag innerhalb von 45 Minuten 2 Pets von 1 auf 25. Benutze dazu die Rapananschnecke und das Fluxfeuerkätzchen. Dazu dann halt noch das zu levelnde Pet. Bringe das Pet zuerst von Level 1 auf 7 im ersten Fight direkt unterhalb der Hauptstadt in Pandaria. Als Gegner den Immerschreiter, da er als erstes eine Def. Fähigkeit macht und das Level 1 Pet dadurch nicht stirbt. Den Rest macht das Kätzchen fast alleine.




Danke für den tollen Hinweis! - Genial ,  bisher hatte ich die lvl 1 Pets immer erst auf lvl 3-5 über mittlere Gegner hochgelevelt, damit sie vom ersten Schlag eines 23-25er nicht gleich umgehauen werden


----------



## Niaoo (10. Januar 2013)

Ganz selten greift der Gegner auch mal an. Das ist dann Pech. Ist aber sehr selten.


----------



## dandolor (11. Januar 2013)

RufusNasedo schrieb:


> Gegen Wildtiere habe ich noch keinen effektiven, steht aber auf meiner Liste hochzubringen mit einigen anderen, was ich in nächster Zeit mal in Angriff nehmen werde.



Das Feuerfluxkätzchen ist gegen Wildtiere sehr effektiv. mit 3 Zügen haste dein Gegner meistens down (ausser er weicht aus)


----------



## Keashaa (11. Januar 2013)

Mein Kampfgeist ist der beste, weil er mich daran erinnert, wie es in meiner Anfangszeit von WoW war  entsprechend ist das auch eines der Pets, das ich trainiere


----------



## BasiGorgo (11. Januar 2013)

man sollte sowieso von allem etwas auf 25 haben
kA wie es bei euch aussieht aber bei den meistertierzähmern ab WotLK haste kaum Chancen ohne effektive Tiere
vor allem der Endboss in Lichking ist sehr stark da seine Biester nen riesigen HP pool haben und alle ordentlich austeilen
dazu kommt dass der EIsbär und das pflänzchen sehr starken selfheal haben

gegen andere spieler lohnt es sich vor allem vielseitige pets zu haben
und ähnlich wie auch in normnalen situationen nen heiler/tank
zB der protodrache aus dem scholazarbecken hat 2 heilungen die extrem stark sind was einem gegen pets mit hohem schaden immer einen vorteil verschafft
zudem sollte man versuchen dass die pets sich nahezu ergänzen
2 wildtiere/drachkins etc sind schlecht
hab zB den 25er herold der flamme, der aber von den dots meiner elementare profitiert


hab atm auf 25:
smaragdproto
jadewolkenschlange
herold der flamme
feuerele(ka grad wie der heißt)
pinguin
maskenok

grad am leveln: 
arkanes auge
lil k.t.
anubisath
pantherjunges
aufziehgnom


----------



## RufusNasedo (14. Januar 2013)

dandolor schrieb:


> Das Feuerfluxkätzchen ist gegen Wildtiere sehr effektiv. mit 3 Zügen haste dein Gegner meistens down (ausser er weicht aus)



Steht auch definitiv auf meiner Liste. Hab es schon ne Weile in rar, muss es nur eben noch hochbringen.


----------



## Siriso (21. Januar 2013)

Zurzeit ist definitiv die "Seidenperlenschnecke" mein Lieblings-Pet.

Das Vieh ist wirklich zäh und übersteht meist die ersten 2 gegnerischen Pets, manchmal auch alle 3...
Die Kämpfe ziehen sich zwar manchmal etwas hin (klar, ist ja auch ne Schnecke ^^), aber Sie steckt gut was weg.

Zusammen spiele ich Sie meist mit dem "Fluxfeuerkätzchen" (leider nur grün, hoffe auf so nen Kampfstein), außer halt gegen Elementare.

Als nächstes will ich mir mal den "Pandarischer Erdgeist" anschauen, die Fähigkeit "Steinrausch" hat beim
Geisterzähmer gut reingehauen und mir oft den Sieg gekostet. Ich bin mal gespannt, was der Erdgeist so raushaut, rar und auf 25.


----------



## fokt123 (21. Januar 2013)

Die Combo meines Schattenphönix hat schon jeden in die Knie gezwungen


----------



## Sano (22. Januar 2013)

Nun habe ich meine graue Krähe mit einem Steinchen auf die Stufe "rare" aufgewertet und bin begeistert.
Auf Stufe 25 ist sie mit den Fähigkeiten "Dunkelheit herbeirufen" und "Nächtlicher Schlag" in meinem Pet- Levelgebiet
(Tal der ewigen Blüten) super zu gebrauchen.
Da an den Gewässern dort zum Großteil aquatische Pets rum lungern macht Krähi, wie ich sie liebevoll nenne ;-), fast
alles im Alleingang und wenigen Runden (Zeitersparnis wichtig!) platt. 

Also, wenn Ihr ein Steinchen für fliegende Pets bekommt ist es bei Krähi bestens aufgehoben.

Steine für Kleintiere, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung, für den Lavakäfer empfehlen. Der ist so gut wie nicht
zu finden und da muss man schon viel Glück haben da einen rare zu bekommen.

Grüße Sano


----------



## Sano (20. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute,

wie findet Ihr die Krähe als Gegner? Ich habe in den letzten Tagen ab und zu mal 
PVP Petkämpfe gemacht und muss sagen das die meisten Gegner mit meiner 
Ragnaros (Locke), Krähe (Jean Pierre) und Fluxfeuerkätzchen (Igor) Kombo Probleme hatten.
Die Gegner bei denen ich verloren habe war meistens ein Götze des Anubisath anwesend.

Die Krähe kann mit ihren Fähigkeiten Dunkelheit herbeirufen und Nächtlicher Schlag
unheimlich gut die Selbstheilung vom Gegner verringern und einen starken Schlag vorbereiten.
Obwohl bei "nächtlicher Schlag" angegeben wird das dem Schlag bei Dunkelheit nicht
ausgewichen werden kann, stimmt dies laut meiner Erfahrung nicht ganz. Manchmal
weichen sogar Aquatische Pets mit "geblendet" dem nächtlichen Schlag aus. Das ist komisch.

Eine Frage habe ich noch an Euch. Habt Ihr ein Pet welches Standardmäßig nur in weiss 
oder grün vorhanden ist auf rare mit einem Stein aufgewertet und seid total begeistert?
Da es ja doch eher nicht soo oft vor kommt das man einen rare-Aufwertungs-Stein bekommt
überlegt mit Sicherheit jeder welchem Pet er den gibt. möglichst mit seltenen Fähigkeiten.

Habt ihr da so eins? Dann beschreibt bitte ein mal.

Grüße Sano


----------



## Elektron1 (22. Februar 2013)

Sano schrieb:


> ... Obwohl bei "nächtlicher Schlag" angegeben wird das dem Schlag bei Dunkelheit nicht
> ausgewichen werden kann, stimmt dies laut meiner Erfahrung nicht ganz. Manchmal
> weichen sogar Aquatische Pets mit "geblendet" dem nächtlichen Schlag aus. Das ist komisch.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sano,

das mit dem "nicht Ausweichen" schließt wohl die generelle Ausweichchance von wenigen Restprozent (10%?) nicht mit ein . d.h. diese 10% sind immer als Risiko/Chance gegeben.

Bzgl. der PET Aufwertungssteine gibt es einige Pets, die man über RUF nur als grüne bekommt (die Gilenarische Krähe z.B.  - oder der fliegende Totenkopf, der Schneemann..).
Es gibt gute grüne PETS, bei denen es sich lohnt sie aufzuwerten, entscheide da selber^^ - das Problem ist doch ehr - bekomme den passenden blauen dazu!^^ (den allgemeinen blauen habe ich erst einmal nach hunderten von Kämpfen gehabt.. , dafür manchmal an einem Abend dreimal denselben für eine Petart ( z.B. aquatische )) 
Ich hätte gerne mal einen für mechanische  - der mechanische Yeti (weiß) wäre mein Ziel..!^^


----------



## SMBaddabum (13. Juli 2013)

mmh, mehr fällt mir gerade zu dem thema nicht ein


----------

